# Just plain crazy!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/crazy_phelps_family_on_tyra.html

These people really piss me off!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> http://www.break.com/index/crazy_phelps_family_on_tyra.html
> 
> These people really piss me off!


Me too!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

They said that there have been shot at and had their church blown up. If anyone ever exceeds, it would be interesting if they had a funeral. If they did I would hope people would go to picket! :smt071


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> They said that there have been shot at and had their church blown up. If anyone ever exceeds, it would be interesting if they had a funeral. If they did I would hope people would go to picket! :smt071


They're wackos, They were even here (Just outside Atlanta) at the Funeral of 
Coretta Scott King this year, spouting their same BS directed at her no less.

Not that I think she was special but geeeezzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*The lack of respect for our fallen soldiers really TORKS ME ...*

~ ignorance, hate & a narrow mind ... wow, that must be a tuff way to go through life ...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

"Why would you watch it?"

"When you're stuck in a room and there's nothing else on TV..."

READ A BOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe, by the grace of God, you would develop some actual intelligence!

Of course, watching this made me wonder about the cat fight after the show. I am pretty sure Tyra could take all three of them. :smt067


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Lets all get together and send them to Bagdad to protest there.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Lets all get together and send them to Bagdad to protest there.


I'm there! When do we start?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Lets all get together and send them to Bagdad to protest there.


Hell ya!

I wonder why there are even here! If they don't like it they can get out!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

These wacko's are on both sides of the track. It's OK for them to do things but they want to tell you how to live. Some people just don't need to breed is all I can figure.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

The worst people in the world are those that try to control others "for their own good." :smt011


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As a born again Christian I think these people are a disgrace and I highly doubt that God would condone this venomous hate they vomit out of their mouths. They do more harm to Christianity than the Muslims do because it makes all Christians look crazy because the liberal media will concentrate on these people and not the 99 % of normal Christians.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> As a born again Christian I think these people are a disgrace and I highly doubt that God would condone this venomous hate they vomit out of their mouths. *They do more harm to Christianity than the Muslims do because it makes all Christians look crazy* because the liberal media will concentrate on these people and not the 99 % of normal Christians.


I agree 100%.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I finally got it to load...Wow!?! And I thought catholics(I am one) would try to preach your ear off. That was just nuts. That is no way to try and change peoples' outlook on certain topics. Why do they even get invited to shows like that?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’d worry more about Tyra beating the hell out of ‘em. That’s a woman with an evil temper.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> I finally got it to load...Wow!?! And I thought catholics(I am one) would try to preach your ear off. That was just nuts. That is no way to try and change peoples' outlook on certain topics. Why do they even get invited to shows like that?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Did I mention the money?


----------

